
A short note about real-time search - niyazpk
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/a-short-note-about-real-time-search/
======
robryan
A logical extension here would be some kind of app where you could specify
certain events happening in say a certain radius of you depending on the event
or just events in general and get a real time window open if something that
you have specified has happened and starts updating.

Wouldn't even have to know about an even initially then to search, even though
this isn't an issue with an earthquake you feel yourself.

~~~
pavs
<http://www.twitscoop.com/search>?

------
pierrefar
I think this highlights a subtle point: real time search needs real time data
sources. Tweets can do only so much and I hope data providers start thinking
about how they can improve their live feeds.

~~~
alexro
As real time search gets more traction data providers will certainly emerge

